
Show HN: Monarch Trips – Plan Your Trip in Minutes - sodabottle
https://monarchtrips.io
======
sodabottle
Dev here.

We couldn't find an easy way to organize your places into day plans nor see
all your locations on a map so we built this. You can collaborate on your
trips with friends as well using iCloud sync.

We would love your feedback. Here are some promo codes to get you started:

AR9T49PY6HXR KKXRMLNPYTPE 3H6LJRNJEJNE MTMRXPPTMPXX FNTP4HJXYK9J

